# Pike Memphis Rain Ride



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

There is a group of us planning on riding the Pike tomorrow. We are going to start around 10ish (translation 10-11) at the RR bridge on the access road. The weather is saying that the rains are going to come in later in the afternoon so bring your rain gear. Also planning on a big fire somewhere along the way. 

Last weekend at the bon fire I met someone from this board but I had already had quite a few and was in a rush. Who was it? From the fire back to the trailer is a little foggy :rockn:

See yall there

Greg G


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

Aw come on, no Memphis area takers

Greg G


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

man i would love to go but my front left upper control arm is moving laterally, it pivots up , down, and side to side. im kinda scared ill really ter it up. Im going to look for parts and maybe get lucky. have fun and be safe.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

ima bring a crew up that way sometime


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds good, just hit me up a little in advance to make sure we are going to be there.

Greg G


----------



## YoungBlooD (Oct 10, 2009)

hello Greg G

My brutes been broking all summer. So i tried to stay away from the site. ha everytime i get on here i want to buy something new or do something to my bike, but all fixed and ready to ride again. 

O sorry ya i was the guy u meet at the bon fire a while back. tho only for a few sec. hit me up next time yall go out there. ive been ridding at sardis Ms the last few weekends but now that we finaly got rain. ill be back down to the pike bottoms.


----------

